# There's an art section here? Sweet! *Uploads Art*



## SweepsAllDay (Mar 14, 2010)

Never knew seven-string had an art section! Looking through here inspired me, maybe I'll start drawing again. Till then, here's a few of my recent works... and when I say recent... I mean like 3-5 years ago lol. I can see problems in all of these, but they're so old that I don't see a point in fixing them. It's all different styles and different topics, but it's cool to look back on because it kind of serves as a time capsule for me, making me remember what I was doing back in the day. Here we go.


This was supposed to be from WoW. Yep, I used to play. And still do every once and a while off and on heh.








This one should look a lot cooler than it does. It kind of loses its impact when seen on the computer. It's on a big ass canvas, and was done for an art project at school. Won some art award which meant I had to let it get displayed around the town for a year before I got it back lol. I am not satisfied with how this one turned out.







Guitarist from The Fall of Troy. Used to be way into them... was done for an art assignment at school. Speaking of which, just heard their new stuff. Sounds cool.







Another art project for school. From the game Okami... which is basically Zelda but you're a wolf. AKA, METAL... just like the picture. 






Alright... well. That's all for now I guess. Hopefully I'll get inspired to start drawing again! Let me know what you think, guys.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool stuff dude!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck you and your GREAT skills 

Of course I'm joking..

GREAT WORK MAN ! you gotta post some more soon


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome stuff, man! I envy your ability to draw guitars, I've still never drawn a guitar that looked the least bit realistic... looking forward to seeing what you come up with next!


----------



## SweepsAllDay (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the compliments guys! Hopefully it will motivate me to actually do something new


----------



## zindrome (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

